# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  αλλαγη καπλαμα πορτας

## gregluffy

παιδια γνριζει καποιος να μου πει να μπορω να κανω μονος μ κατι τετοιο?γτ ειμαι στο ενοικιο κ τωρα που θα φυγω θελω να επισκευασω μια εσωτερικη πορτα που εχει χαλασει ο καπλαμας απο δικο μου λαθος

----------


## chipakos-original

> παιδια γνριζει καποιος να μου πει να μπορω να κανω μονος μ κατι τετοιο?γτ ειμαι στο ενοικιο κ τωρα που θα φυγω θελω να επισκευασω μια εσωτερικη πορτα που εχει χαλασει ο καπλαμας απο δικο μου λαθος


Πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί μεγάλη επιφάνεια καπλαμά??

----------


## Gaou

μονος σου ειναι πολύ δύσκολο να το κάνεις. επισης άμα αλλαξεις ενα κομμάτι και ιδιο καπλαμα να βρεις καθότι θα ειναι απο διαφορετικο δεντρο θα φαινεται σαν μπάλωμα. ο καπλαμας κολιεται στα ξύλα με την βοήθεια κολλας - θερμοκρασίας και πολύ υψηλής πίεσης και αναλογως την επιφάνεια μερικές φορες για να μην τραβήξει το ξύλο θέλει και απο τις δύο πλευρές.

----------


## xsterg

πας για νεα πορτα.

----------


## Gaou

σε ανάλογη περιπτωση που ειχα πάθει το ιδιο σε τζάκι απο την τσιμπιδα που την ειχα ακουμπισει καυτη, όταν μου ειχε πει τα νέα ο μαραγκός μου καθότι το σπιτι, μας το ειχαν παραχωρήσει μου ηρθε να βάλω τα κλάματα . η λύση ομως να περάσεις καπλαμά σε πορτα μπορει να σου ερθει λίγο πιο φθηνα απο τους μπελάδες. 

τελος μπορεις να κολησεις καπλαμά μόνος σου χρησιμοποιόντας την τεχνική την απο πάνω με το χέρι σου. νομιζω ομως ότι πιο καλο να ρωτησεις για ολοκληρο φύλο ή/και σε πρεσα οποτε παιζει να μην καταλάβει και τπτ.

ασχετα σχολια διαγράφησαν...!

----------


## gregluffy

> σε ανάλογη περιπτωση που ειχα πάθει το ιδιο σε τζάκι απο την τσιμπιδα που την ειχα ακουμπισει καυτη, όταν μου ειχε πει τα νέα ο μαραγκός μου καθότι το σπιτι, μας το ειχαν παραχωρήσει μου ηρθε να βάλω τα κλάματα . η λύση ομως να περάσεις καπλαμά σε πορτα μπορει να σου ερθει λίγο πιο φθηνα απο τους μπελάδες. 
> 
> τελος μπορεις να κολησεις καπλαμά μόνος σου χρησιμοποιόντας την τεχνική την απο πάνω με το χέρι σου. νομιζω ομως ότι πιο καλο να ρωτησεις για ολοκληρο φύλο ή/και σε πρεσα οποτε παιζει να μην καταλάβει και τπτ.
> 
> ασχετα σχολια διαγράφησαν...!


αυτο σκεφτομαι και γω να κανω ,πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι καπλαμας σε υψος βγαινει συνηθως 220cm αλλα τον κοβουν οσο θελουν και μετα τς ειπα οτι το πλατος πορτας ειναι 80cm και ειπαν οτι κολλανε αυτη τα φυλλα και τα πρεσαρουν στις επιθυμητες διαστασεις του πελατη.και μου ειπαν για να μπει στην πρεσα η πορτα πρεπει ν βαλω καινουργια πορτα και να κολλησουν καπλαμα γτ αυτοι δεν ξεκολανε καπλαμα και μετα μου προτειναν  αν εχω τριβειο(εχω τροχο με υποδοχη για γυαλοχαρτα) να τριψω την πορτα στον παλιο καπλαμα να μειωθει λιγο η διασταση του και να κολλησω πανω τον αλλο καπλαμα και θα ειναι σαν καινουργια.

----------


## Gaou

καταρχήν μην τριψεις με αυτο το τριβειο την πορτα που εχεις θα της κάνεις τεράστια ζημια και δεν θα επισκευάζεται . απο την άλλη πρεπει να συννενοηθεις με αυτους που σου ειπαν αυτα τα πράγματα.

θα ήταν πολύ καλό να βάλεις μια φωτογραφία γιατι με το χαλασμα του καπλαμά δεν καταλαβαινω το τι ακριβώς ψάχνουμε.

----------


## gregluffy

Παιδια τελικα με καπλαμα δεν γινεται γτ οπου πηγα και ρωτησα η πορτα ειναι παλιου τυπου(τωρα αν οι νεου τυπου ειναι ολες γεματες με ξυλο δεν το γνωριζω) και ειναι κουφια απο μεσα,εχει μονο ενα παχος 4mm φυλλο ξυλου οπου εκει πανω ειχε κοληθει ο καπλαμας αλλα να κολλησω αλλο σε οσους πηγα μου ειπαν δεν γινεται.τελικα με ενα καλο μαχαιρι εβγαλα το παλιο φυλλο παχους 4mm και εβαλα ενα καινουργιο και το εβαψα με μαυρο μαονι.αλλα τωρα εχω αλλο προβλημα μεσα ειχε κατι πορτες με εσωτερικο τζαμι και καταλαθος καθως εβαφα εσπασα το τζαμι,τωρα αυτη εχει κατι πηχακια  περιμετρικα μαλλον κολλημενα γυρω γυρω,για να αφαιρεσω το τζαμι μαλλον θα πρεπει ν βγαλω τα πηχακια,τα πηχακια με μαχαιρι θα τα τα βγαλω ?υπαρχει καποια συγκεκριμενη τεχνικη?

----------


## klik

Υποθέτω ότι είναι βαμμένη και όχι καπλαμάς.
Τα πηχάκια είναι καρφωμένα. Με τη λαδομπογιά έχουν κολλήσει.

----------

